# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.4.9

## gsm_bouali

Whats new ?  Added New Bootloader for MTK Ver 5.1344
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6517i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6513i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6573i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6575i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6577i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6572i
Added New & Exclusive New type of Flash Memory of MTK6583i
Added New & Exclusive way to read information from MTK Android Phones
Added New & Exclusive way to Read/Write of MTK6572
Lot of other things are coming !!!    i want to know Do you guys need These Alcatel Phones Support for Unlock ?  OT-4030
OT-4030A
OT-4030E
OT-4030X
OT-4030D
OT-5020
OT-5020D
OT-5020E
OT-5021
OT-5035
OT-6010
OT-6010D
OT-6030
OT-6033
OT-6040
OT-7025
OT-8020
VF-875
VF-875X
VF-975
OT-997
OT-997D
OT-S500
OT-S600
OT-S710
OT-S800
OT-S810
OT-S820
OT-S850
OT-S950  Yes ?     Support Area 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## هيثم الهاجري

*الف  شكر  اخي  الغالي  تم  التحديث *

----------

